# Merry Christmas



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas Andante from Bongos in Auckland


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

*Merry Christmas.*

Merry Christmas to all and I hope you all receive good music for a prezzy


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

bongos said:


> Merry Christmas Andante from Bongos in Auckland


Thanks, I suppose you will be performing over the festive season,

You have* PM*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas, Kezza!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Kezza said:


> Merry Christmas to all and I hope you all receive good music for a prezzy


I'm suspecting some Enescu from some very good friends of mine who live in Texas... we'll see in a couple of days, though; I'll be visiting them the day after Christmas.

And a very Merry Christmas to you and everyone else as well!

~WV


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

merry christmas to you ,Rondo , Kezza , World Violist and all music lovers at this site


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all from the UK. 

FK


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

My girlfriend gave me a cd of violin concertos by composers that I personally haven't heard of.
Locatelli, Leclair and Tartini so I'm keen to listen to some new music. I'm sure it'll be very interesting.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm sick of Christmas and find it quite boring. But at least the decorations are less this year (even though there was an insulting picture of Jesus and Mary in the city), I wish every religion couldn't show the prophet, then I wouldn't be insulted by pictures all over the place.


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Moving right along..

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Hoe you all enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Knaves13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you all!

Being the only person who hasn't finished highschool yet in a family of 12 (12 people giving gifts) I got quite a few CDs. I got both the Complete Mozart and Bach Brilliant Classics Collections!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

merry christmas from singapore. so many merry christmas threads here....


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Yagan Kiely said:


> How is criticising the over zealous (and insulting) decorations of past years existentialist? I know it's a big word, but that doesn't mean you need use it.
> May I point out that, lo and behold, Christianity is a minority also? See:
> "As of the early 21st century, Christianity has between 1.5 billion[14][15] and 2.1 billion adherents,[16] representing about a quarter to a third of the world's population.[17]"
> Not to mention, what on _earth_ has a minority got to do with anything except some bigoted, self exaggerated utterances on your part?


First of all, although Christmas is a Christian holiday, I meant you were in a minority with respect to those who have a religion and those who do not (assuming that you don't have one). According to This website, 70% of Australians are either Catholic, Anglican or Lutheran. And since, according to you, Christians make up around a third of the population, it always befuddles me when I hear of non-Christians celebrating the holiday as if it is a secular event. I am certainly not being a bigot when I question why you waste your time placing your cynical comments on a thread that is simply used to wish everyone a good Christmas.



> And I apologise, I forgot about how religious people don't like hearing _alternatives_ (cue scary music), and turn into angry little things at the slightest mention of them.
> I am entitled to an opinion (in case you had forgotten), and given that this topic is about Christmas, it is relevant to post things about, Christmas in here. I am not, after all, required to indulge in all the vulgar 'pleasantries' of Christmas, and am also allowed to voice my opinion on matters that are not decent in relations to the topic at hand. More over, _not everything about Christmas is required to be 'nice'_.


You certainly have the right to voice your opinion, but since this thread is entitled "Merry Christmas" and not "Screw Christmas," I assume I have a right to try and defend the holiday, while others silently ignore you. Nowhere in my post did I make mention of my religion, but I really think of my post as an inquiry into what you believe and not a slanderous attack. I would love to hear your alternative belief, but you really still haven't presented one.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Umm... well--

I hope everyone here had a great Christmas! And (as long as I'm writing this today):

Happy BOXING DAY to all of our friends in the Commonwealth nations!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I also hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. 

I hope that the new year is a good one for everybody, with all the classical music your hearts desire.


Margaret


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I was going to ignore this argument and I do not wish to come over as condescending* BUT*
Tolerance of others point of view is what Terrorists lack, whether you agree or not, practice tolerance


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Tolerance of others point of view is what Terrorists lack, whether you agree or not, practice tolerance


I tolerate other's point of view, I do not tolerate them forcing their point of view on me.

I will argue with them _if_ they so chose, but I will mostly never initiate the argument.

Plus, don't get me started on 'terrorists'. The US/Israel is/are the world's largest terrorist/s. All other terrorist atrocities, while despicable are reactions to US/Israeli terrorist activities. It mostly is _not_ religiously motivated, only partly.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Yagan Kiely said:


> I tolerate other's point of view, I do not tolerate them forcing their point of view on me.
> 
> I will argue with them _if_ they so chose, but I will mostly never initiate the argument.
> 
> Plus, don't get me started on 'terrorists'. The US/Israel is/are the world's largest terrorist/s. All other terrorist atrocities, while despicable are reactions to US/Israeli terrorist activities. It mostly is _not_ religiously motivated, only partly.


I was not 'forcing' my point of view on you. You are always initiating arguments with most of your comments, antagonizing everyone. I must agree with the last statement though...I would not use the word terrorist though.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> I was not 'forcing' my point of view on you.


I know, I'm talking about the decorations. And since this _is_ a Christmas thread, this is the place for Christmas related subjects. Mine is a Christmas related subject, it's just not a 'gee Christmas is great' comment'.

I don't initiate arguments, I put forth my opinion when it differs. If I agree, then there is no point in me saying anything.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

My sympathies lie with Bongos, who started this thread as a simple friendly gesture of goodwill. It's hard to find anything to disagree with in that.

Merry Christmas, Bongos, and a very happy new year to you. 

(And to everyone else, too.)


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahem ...

This thread started out as an innocent expression to those who celebrate Christmas in the holiday spirit sense. Nobody has forced anyone else to believe in the religious connotations or the commercial venture that this holiday means to some people. The original intention was to spread a little holiday cheer, not to start a debate. 

There is enough hatred in the world today - If members dislike the word Christmas that much, then simply don't reply to the thread ... nobody is forcing anyone to read this thread! 

My sincere apologies to Bongos who was just trying to spread a little cheer ...


----------

